# Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?



## Maik75 (4. Juli 2019)

*Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir vor in ziemlich naher Zukunft einen PC zusammen zu basteln.

Ich bin atm versucht diesen Tower zu erwerben: Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB Plus
Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB Plus ab €'*'246,59 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Das Bling, Bling, ist erstmal zweitrangig, aber da meine komplette Bude verHUEed ist reizt es mich schon ein WENIG.

Frage zu der WAKÜ.

Könnt ihr mir empfehlen ob es sinnvoll ist in diesem Tower eine WAKÜ zu installieren?
CPU wird aller Voraussicht nach eine Ryzen 3800X auf einem X570 Mainboard oder ein I9 9900K (je nachdem was der Preis- & Leistungsvergleich demnächst zeigen wird) in Verbindung mit einer Geforce 2080 TI.


Welche WAKÜ würdet ihr mir empfehlen und wie den Radiator installieren (Seite, vorne, oben / push oder pull)? Zusätzliche Propeller dann noch?

Ist eine AIO-Lösung sinnvoll da ich erstmal nur die CPU kühlen möchte? Kann ich die Graka später evtl. direkt in den Kreislauf mit integrieren oder ist das quatsch und man sollte die Graka eigens in einem separaten Kreislauf kühlen?

Falls ihr Gegenvorschläge bezüglich des Towers habt um eine WAKÜ zu installieren, die Entscheidung ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.

Mehr als 250 Euronen möchte ich nicht extra für ne WAKÜ investieren.

Ich weiß, ne ganze menge Fragen, hab mich auch schon stundenlang belesen und bin mit jedem Beitrag und Video wieder genauso schlau wie vorher.

Grüße
Maik


----------



## _Berge_ (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

für 250€ kannst dir einen bling bling Wasserkasten (AiO) einbauen oder nen kleinen CPU Loop, eine komplette kühlung passt nicht ins Budget, meine lag (mit Lüftern) bei 700€

Zb:

Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition ab €'*'174,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

oder ein Einsteiger Kit das du später erweitern kannst:

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT RGB 360 ab €'*'450,16 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Einzelteile könnte man CPU Only evtl auf weniger drücken, muss ich nochmal gucken


EDIT:

wenn man günstig einkauft könnte man es so machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



243€ und das OHNE Lüfter, wenn du hier noch ordentliche haben willst bist du auch bei 15-20€/stk und natürlich die Kühlflüssigkeit

Muss aber dazu sagen dass es nur das nötigste ist

man könnte auf eine Pumpen/AGB Kombi gehen und noch mal so 20€ sparen

Beim CPU Block kann man auch sparen, habe aber den mit dem meisten Bling Bling genommen (hab den auch ^^)

Keine Winkel oder sonstigen extras, Ablasshahn und so auch nicht dabei, alles kleinzeugs aber erstmal eine grobe Richtung für dich

Später für die GPU noch einen 2. 360er Radiator dazu, den GPU Block Fittinge/Winkel und evtl etwas schlauch und alles steht unter wasser


----------



## kayuna (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Seh ich auch 250€ für nen costum loop ist zu knapp... dann AIO oder Geld zurück legen und was drauf packen....


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Mit ~270€ bekommt man schon einen recht guten custom Loop für die Cpu zustande.

Cpublock: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18015
Radiator: XSPC Low Profile Radiator EX420 - 420mm, schwarz
Pumpe: Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Anschlüsse: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50319
Schlauch: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273
Flüssigkeit: https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-double-protect-ultra-1l-wazu-191.html
Lüfter: https://www.caseking.de/arctic-p14-pwm-pst-luefter-schwarz-140mm-luar-076.html

Natürlich kann man bei der Radiatorfläche Abstriche machen und Geld sparen, aber gerade wenn man irgendwann noch die Gpu in den Kreislauf nehmen will, lohnt es sich, bei der Fläche nicht zu sparsam zu sein. Mit dieser Konfiguration schlägt man jede Aio locker, kann die Kühlung aufrüsten, ohne das alte Teil wegzuwerfen und es lässt sich leichter warten, wenn alles mal verbaut ist. 
Natürlich kann man auch eine Aio kaufen, das Teil kann man aber wegschmeißen, wenn man auf einen anderen Sockel umrüstet, es sammelt sich Luft da, wo sie nicht hin soll und verschlechtert Kühlleistung und Geräuschkulisse und wenn man dann mehr Kühlleistung will, kann man das Teil in die Tonne werfen, statt einfach mehr Radiatoren zu kaufen.


----------



## Maik75 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Lüfter hätte ich sogar noch einige Silentpropeller hier.

Danke für die Infos.

Kann man den Radiator einer AOI nicht mehr verwenden wenn man die Schläuche abnimmt und auf eine custom Loop mit 2 Radis umrüsten mag?


----------



## _Berge_ (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

viele AiO nutzen Alu Radis, oft sogar ohne Schraubgewinde, da musst du genau drauf achten dass du a.) eine voll kupfer AiO kaufst und b.) du die Schläuche abnehmen kannst, dann kannst du zumindest den Radi wiederverwenden


----------



## kayuna (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Du kannst dir ja auch son Alphacool set holen Eissturm heißt dat glaub ich kostet auch nicht so viel ist alles bei Radi , Fittings, Schlauch , Pumpe... 

Aber frag mich nicht ob das gut ist....  EK hat auch solche günstigeren starter Kits das EK Water Blocks EK-KIT HT360 zb... 

die sind auf jedenfall erweiterbar ...  bei den AIO Radis musst du die schauen wegen den Anschlüssen ....


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Bezüglich Custom Loop Set(die erwähnten Sets von @kayuna), P/L ist mehr als ok und die verwendeten Komponenten sind sehr gut
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

 Wird einmal die Gpu eingebunde dann, muss man dann so oder so über ein massives Flächenupgrade reden, denn 245 Watt + CPU wird man mit nur einem 240 oder 280er nicht abführen können. Wenn du es akzeptieren kannst, würde zu einer externen Lösung raten, wie Mora (360/420LT)



_Berge_ schrieb:


> viele AiO nutzen Kupfer Radis, oft sogar ohne Schraubgewinde, da musst du genau drauf achten dass du a.) eine voll kupfer AiO kaufst und b.) du die Schläuche abnehmen kannst, dann kannst du zumindest den Radi wiederverwenden



 Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, viele Aios nutzen Aluradiatoren.Der Grund liegt nahe – Preis.
Es gibt wenig Ausnahmen wie Eisbär bzw die Silenloop – voll Kupfer, aber das sind Hybride, da diese sich klar abgrenzen von den ganzen Asetek brandigs.
Die ganzen AIOs die gezielt nicht modular sind, können nur mit massiven Aufwand gewartet werden. Bei manchen Modellen gibt es fillports, aber das Grundproblem von Alu + Kupfer im Kreislauf löst man leider damit auch nicht. Für mich sind es Einwegprodukte, da kann man sich gleich einen Highendkühler von Noctua kaufen


----------



## _Berge_ (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

ja hast recht, im eifer des gefechts das richtige im Kopf gehabt aber falsch geschrieben, siehe zweiter teil des Satzes ^^ 

sonst müsste er ja nicht so drauf achten


----------



## Maik75 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung... ja, nein, vielleicht?*

Danke euch für die Infos.


----------

